# GW's "Spray Gun"



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Huh..


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

It's an airbrush modelled to look like a hand flamer. Probably costing 5x what a better airbrush costs from anywhere else.

On the plus side, kids may fill it with propane, lighter fluid etc, resulting in fewer annoying kids.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, I can get a decent Airbrush for £80 with a pump, and that's an air brush, this is a spray gun.. there's a difference but not sure what...


----------



## aetherguy881 (Apr 7, 2008)

That's not promethium on there!

Any idea on how much it'll cost? It looks like it'll cost way more than it needs to because of the extra plastic casing... It sucks that they'll only have certain colors specifically for it. However that does mean we can experiment with our other colors to get a better array to airbrush with.

Yay, easier vehicle painting!


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

It costs 20 € approx, wich is almost nothing compared with an airbrush...BUT you have to add the proprllent gas can which costs 8 €... And the washes, with a limited range of colours wouldn't be very popular...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

This is not an air brush I would buy. Its called an external mix brush. This means the paint and air mix as they come out of the nozel and is not ideal. Internal mix burshes, where the paint and air mix before leaving the cone of the brush is better and results in a much smoother finish. Although they are more expensive.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

It's also a spray gun.. which I'm guessing just sprays the model, 
I just see it being a quick way to apply washes instead of using a brush, can't paint detail with it or anything


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

u can also water down the regular paints according to the staff at my local gw so u arent just limited to the washes


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll go out on a limb here, but if that is what you get for your money you would be better gargling paint and water, then spitting on your 35 quid model.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

vindur said:


> u can also water down the regular paints according to the staff at my local gw so u arent just limited to the washes


That's all the washes are.. watered down paint 

Normally the GW paints don't work in airbrushes, even when you water them down 0_o


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats a pity because I was looking forward to seeing if they came up with a decent product for this purpose. Been wanting to get something airbrushy for a while.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I think I'll buy that just to put butane in it and light things aflame...but the airbrush-ness of it seems to be in doubt at this stage.

-Dirge


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats nice, however you should save up your money for a quality air brush with compressor.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Dirge Eterna said:


> I think I'll buy that just to put butane in it and light things aflame...but the airbrush-ness of it seems to be in doubt at this stage.
> 
> -Dirge


That was my plan, too. I'm convinced I've completely lost every last inkling of sanity I had since I've gotten into swordfighting, and I'm suddenly inclined to collect exotic weaponry. I had figured misusing a bad airbrush with a propane tank would qualify.

Everyone I've talked to around here has told me that GW's "spray gun" is the most craptastic airbrush ever, just from looking at the picture of it. As this is a college town, there are a lot of fine arts types running around, so I figure they'd know what was worthwhile as far as art supplies went. 

I appreciate GW's effort to at least put the tools out there... I just wish they'd put out quality product for a change in the modelling department. So far, they're 1 and 4 by my count-- 1 and 5 when the airbrush comes out-- Citadel paint is bad, Citadel tools are super overpriced, albeit decent-- you can get the same quality for a tenth the price at a hardware store though--; Citadel Green Stuff is overpriced-- you can get four times as much for the same cost from the manufacturer, since GW just repackages it; GW glue is pretty crappy as well, although it works if that's all that's available. The only decent thing GW makes for the hobby end of things is foundation paint, and even that requires a little TLC and practice to make work for you. I do have a slightly skewed perception since I paint on commission and tabletop standard isn't good enough for my work, which is really what GW stuff is geared towards. My money still goes to Reaper/Vallejo for paint, depending on what's in stock and shipping prices, and the local hardware store for tools and other gubbinz.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

On a brighter side of things, the airbrush is only $30 and the new inks are amazing. I have used them myself and it blows my mind how well they work. There is also an article on them in the white dwarf if anyone was wondering...


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

The only reason GWS is bringing out an airbrush is so they can use in their stores if need be, that is the same reason why they have their own glues, paints and other hobby tools, but it really sucks when they are much more expensive at GWS than in other normal hobby stores.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Dirge Eterna said:


> I think I'll buy that just to put butane in it and light things aflame...but the airbrush-ness of it seems to be in doubt at this stage.
> 
> -Dirge


you need promethium pal. and remember to recite the litany of not melting first.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep. Plastic flamethrowers probably won't catch on.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

i am sure some one will still try it out....:crazy:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

torealis said:


> you need promethium pal. and remember to recite the litany of not melting first.


I hate that litany. I prefer the litany of please-don't-send-me-to-the-emergency-room-like-last-time.

-Dirge


----------



## rcm2216 (Feb 22, 2008)

*paint line*

Why are they shrinking their paint line anyway, I am currently looking for some of those older paints, since we are on the topic generally about paint.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I've actually used GW paints in my double-airbrush with no ill-effects (to me or the brush). They need to be properly mixed, and thinned, but so will most other acrylics (Tamiya, Gunze-sangyo, etc). The inks should work fine (they call them glazes, but they're just the 'new' inks.) maybe a little thinned.

That said, this isn't something I need or would even consider getting. Spray cans aren't hard to use (and I don't use GW sprays anyway) and these will chew through GW paint pots like nothing else.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

chromedog said:


> and these will chew through GW paint pots like nothing else.


I spy a devilish marketing scheme....more paint per model=more paint sold=$$!!!

-Dirge


----------



## mykl_c (May 10, 2008)

I briefly liked the look - finally a flamer for ME!
But canned-air post-mix toys like this have been around for years and they are crap.
They don't improve anyone's painting, they just gobble paint and block like a (tries to think of a good phrase, but "Bangladeshi sewer" sounds a little heartless!)

Need to spray a primer or basecoat? Use a spray can.
Want to airbrush? Use an airbrush!

I actually suggested that they could make a similar trigger-grip item for the existing spray cans. They didn't get it.


----------

